# Online Consular Registration - LOCATE



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Evening all. 

Received my children's renewed passports today through the post and received a sheet inclosed with the following information :

*ONLINE CONSULAR REGISTRATION - LOCATE
*
*What is Consular Registration?
*
It is advisable for British nationals to register their presence with the British Consulate in the relevant country.

*Why should you Register?
*
This allows us to keep in touch with British nationals when they are overseas and provide consular assistance in the event of an emergency.

*How to Register?
*
We have set up a new improved online registration service called LOCATE for British nationals travelling or living abroad to register themselves with the FCO.

British nationals who are either resident in or visiting any country abroad, whether for business or pleasure, should register their details online. The registration details will remain on LOCATE. Details of your visits or residence abroad will not remain after their end date. LOCATE will accept details of travel abroad up to one year ahead.

We are confident this new service will improve our ability to provide help in crisis situations and reduce delay and worry in times of stress for family and friends at home.

To complete the LOCATE online consular registration form, please go to :

https://www.locate.fco.gov.uk/locateportal/



British Consulate General
Torre Espacioi
Paseo de la Castellana 259D, 38 Floor
28046 MADRID
tel : 917146400
fax : 917146401


----------

